# Sexing Kittens ????



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I first thought I had 1 girl one boy but now they both looks very similar and I am a little lost.

Please can anyone help ?

I am thinking 2 boys ? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

First one is defo a boy!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

From what I can see I would say boy, girl - its so hard to tell isnt it! I have my doubts over our lot.

D xx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I have no idea  sorry


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I think the first one was the one I was unsure about but now i cannot remember, I had to be sneaky and do it when poppy was not there.

So that means, possibly i think they are both boys.

the girls just have slits and then nothing under the slit don't they ? not slits and erm...a little bulge under the slit?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol:



> *In other news:​*
> Kittens everywhere lose their sexual identity, after grandparents doubt their initial decision ... resulting in humiliating images being posted on the internet of their private parts.


What have I started? :lol:

For what it's worth I think girl - boy :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

No i think it was the 2nd one I am unsure about.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

The girls two bits are closer together than the boys two bits. That's the important part I was told. 

But since I knew that my Lilac Tortie was almost 100% girl, I just compared them all to her. The only odd one out at the time was Cain, so he was then named a boy :lol:


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

I check ours every day - every time I pick them up lol:lol: - The one I knew instantly was a girl I am now thinking is it a girl?:confused1: - but when you compare the definite boys to the girls you can see because of the distance of the 'bits'?

D xx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> :lol:
> 
> What have I started? :lol:
> 
> For what it's worth I think girl - boy :thumbup: :lol:


OMG! lol

So if you think the girl is a girl is it okay for her to have a lump under her slit. like testicles 

oh I don't know anything anymore. :lol:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

mellowma said:


> Pic names = Kitten1bum & kitten bottom2


:lol: sorry that made me giggle!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Have you tried comparing them to my pics? Mine have been certified ... Tinks is definately a girl, and she looked like she had both .... :lol: Sorry I can't stop giggling, the things we do eh?!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> :lol: sorry that made me giggle!


:lol: :lol: :lol: i did not know you could see that!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> I check ours every day - every time I pick them up lol:lol: - The one I knew instantly was a girl I am now thinking is it a girl?:confused1: - but when you compare the definite boys to the girls you can see because of the distance of the 'bits'?
> 
> D xx


Okay I shall attempt to see if there is a distance of "the bits".

Any more views very welcome.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> Have you tried comparing them to my pics? Mine have been certified ... Tinks is definately a girl, and she looked like she had both .... :lol: Sorry I can't stop giggling, the things we do eh?!


Oh yes I have been looking at your ones bits all day! and still do not know.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:eek6: If a stranger came and read you last post ... lord knows what they would think :lol:

You know on a more serious note... I've just looked again ... The first one does have quite a large bulging penis/vulva, this could just be your finger under his/her bits pushing them up though. Can you take a better picture at all? I found the easiest way to get the pic was to hold them up right in my hand (but obviously not all the way over), then with the camera focus spot in the right place (you might need to select single spot focus on your camera) half depress to focus, and then press fully when in focus.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh your cats bits!!

okay so whose a girl in your again Itty ?

I may go to vet in the morning as I am getting a bit stressed about it now, for no other reason than I want to know!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry just edited my last post...

Tinks, Itty and Chaz are all girls in my lot.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I shall try again tomorrow. See with yours I have to tip my laptop upside down.

so, so far we have
1. one is a boy unsure of two
2. one is boy and two is girl
3. one is girl and two is boy



Anyone else ? 

do we have a begging emoticon ?


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi there how funny you have made me smile! From my experience of owning cats I would say the first pic is a boy and the second a girl as the distance between the holes is further apart on second pic.:thumbup:


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm guessing number 1 is a girl and number 2 is a boy...


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

2flowers said:


> I'm guessing number 1 is a girl and number 2 is a boy...


I am hoping to find out for sure. I am taking them back down to see John the nice vet man at 10.00am.

I was so sure on Monday, all "oh yes I have a boy and girl here" so he takes my word and didn't check! Silly silly person! (me) 

I think I may have one of each after looking 5 times again this morning but hopefully John will know, but even he has said he cannot gaurantee!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well that was Bl&&dy useless. 

Possibly 2 boys but unsure about one of them.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol: Sorry!

At least you know you have healthy kits eh?


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

ooh i love guessing games, its soooo much harder sexing from photos but here is my guess

1 - unsure, but i think boy
2 - girl

Here are some clearer photos of sexing kittens from an old thread on here:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/8181-kittens-sexing-weight-chart-more.html


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Looks like botty 1 = boy and botty 2 = girl to me 
although some can be shims  Its easier to tell when they are just born and still wet.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes, well when they were born I thought definately 1 boy one girl but then I keep looking and that's when I thought, possibly 2 boys but the Vet looked more at the one I was certain about (boy) than the other and even then wasn't sure, I could tell he has no clue. 

Silly man, if you cannot ask your Vet ?  

I will leave them a few hours and go look again at mystery male/female..


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> ooh i love guessing games, its soooo much harder sexing from photos but here is my guess
> 
> 1 - unsure, but i think boy
> 2 - girl
> ...


Thank you, are you over 80% sure ? I think I am, Oh I don't know, perhaps I should take them to another Vet. 



Saikou said:


> Looks like botty 1 = boy and botty 2 = girl to me
> although some can be shims  Its easier to tell when they are just born and still wet.


When still wet 1. boy and 2. girl

What if I tell the lady it's a girl and it's a boy....... i will look at more pictures, gawd I wish you all lived closer to here. I wonder if my neighbours could help.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

from the photos yes over 80% sure...


perhaps you could take some more pics for us to decipher lol!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

mellowma said:


> What if I tell the lady it's a girl and it's a boy.......


You said you had 12 homes lined up, even if your current buyer wants a specific sex and changes their mind you must still have someone else lined up


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes I will try that before emailing the lady to tell her no girl. That would make sense. 

It's just the one I am unsure of, I think she is a he but  :confused1: : 

So I shall go and attempt to take her/his picture now. After looking at those very clear photos I think it may well be 2 boys but.......argh!

To be continued/........


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

dontcha just hate it when the sex fairy plays games!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

yes


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Right here we have 1 kittens bottom. This is the best shot I can get as even though they are only 5 days old they *can* run!

One is from upside down angle and the other is me holding the camera to it's bottom when he/she was standing, well running...crawling quickly.

Poor babies.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd say number one - boy, two - girl but I had problems with my lot until they were about three weeks old :confused1: I sexed them at birth and wrote them all down but next time I looked I could swear they had all changed :lol:
That's a guess from your first pictures - just seen the latest which must have cross posted. Ermm :confused1:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

What do you think about the one I just put up. I didin't have this difficulty with 5 as I had more comparison and this one here is quite a big bigger than theother one who I am fairly sure is a boy. 

This is no 2 in the pictures I started with, again.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think this one is a girl  smaller space between and more of a slit than hole below- but I may be wrong


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

which kitten is this one?

number 1 or number 2?

looks like number 2? cos i think its a girl!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

It's 2.

(hopeful)


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

then i am now 90% its a girl


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes, because it's a bum and a little l isn't it ?

*Can all the other 150-200 of you who have viewed this thread and know or have an opinion not help too ? PLEASE!*


----------



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

from the latest pics id say first pic is a girl second boy.


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

The first photos suggest a boy and a girl


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

What about the pic posted this morning ? Girl or boy ?


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

i think u have one of each, the pic u posted this morning looks like a girl to me.


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi there again just looked at your latest pics and Id say this is a girl. Which is what I thought from first pics. you would have thought a vet would know though!! Hopefully when they are a bit older you'll be able to tell much more clearly x


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Saikou said:


> You said you had 12 homes lined up, even if your current buyer wants a specific sex and changes their mind you must still have someone else lined up


Yes I have a lady who lost her ragdoll to leukemia and desperately would like a girl. I have tried to tell her it doesn't really matter as the boys are just as lovely but I think, she thinks, she/he will be a replacement.

Thankfully I know a few breeders so the people I have let down I have passed her name onto them.

I am thinking I would like it to be a boy so he is not for sale and then I can put him on my website and someone will come along and fall in love with him.

I am not doing waiting lists again, waste of time. 

Thank you all for your input so far.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Final decision (until fairy comes along again) 1 HUGE girl, 230g at day 5 and 1 boy 210g at day 5!


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

phew ...can tell its gonna be tricky when my litters arrive ..lol
glad you got it sorted out :thumbup:
julie x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> I'd say number one - boy, two - girl but I had problems with my lot until they were about three weeks old :confused1: I sexed them at birth and wrote them all down but next time I looked I could swear they had all changed :lol:
> That's a guess from your first pictures - just seen the latest which must have cross posted. Ermm :confused1:


I had that changed until about 5 weeks! Its settled on being a boy!


----------

